# FS\FT: 2 25 gallon stackers



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

I have 2 25 gallon stackers that I would like to sell or trade for a big canister filter and power head. 
Tanks are in great shape,black silicone,no leaks,black iron stand and black hoods. 
Included
Aragonite sand 
Drift wood
Shells
Lights
Rocks
2 2 month old emperor bio wheels (up to 50 gallons)
2 2 month old 150 watt heaters

Both tanks are currently runing and look great.Bought them for breeding Calvus and Compressiceps ,but changed my mind. 

Just the heaters and filters are around $160+ so I'd like to get $190.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Please list a price, I've added FS\FT to your thread title on your behalf.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Good deal*

Good looking tanks,all functioning perfectly


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Does the metal stand hold both tanks? I know it says stackers but .... Also what are the dimensions?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Stackers*

They do stack right on the stand.I just have the other at my friend's house near by. The tank and stand are behind the couch,therefore you wouldn't be able to see the bottom one. 24" wide 20" tall and 12" deep. Any questions you can also call me at 778-893-6752 between 7:30 and 21:00.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

send me a pm if you end up parting it out., i could use the stand. thanks.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daily bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Buy my set up and the Canucks will win. I promise.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daily bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Daily bump!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bumpin' again and again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Decided to part out. 

Emperror 280 2-3 months old $30 obo
150W submersible heater 2-3 months old $15 
Each 25g tank $25 
Stand $35
Shells $20
Driftwood and rocks $20
Also aded 48" no t5 Coralife light $15


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump again


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Bump again and again


----------

